# Puff Pipe 2011 - Open Talks



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I figure now that we're accustomed to what a relatively quick timeline is like, we should start talking about 2011's pipe - especially if we want it by this time next year.

Maybe we should resign ourselves to a sandblasted or rusticated finish from the outset, since it seems very likely where we would end up. Everything is really wide open at this point, of course.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Quiet tonight. Still, I figure with the 2010 pipes being delivered and pictures being posted, interest in the project must be at a peak right now. Anyone who's kicking themselves on missing out, or just excited to start this crazy-ass journey all over again can jump on board.

Looking over some old threads, I couldn't help but wonder what results we'd get going with some of the maker's that got lots of support last time around, or just a single mention. A single mention of I.M.P. Meerschaum, really caught my interest. What would that be like? Of course Randy Wiley finished high in our polls too. Then again, I've never been one to demand my pipe is hand made. Who's to say that a Sav, Stanwell, or Peterson with our stamp wouldn't be great?


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm interested!

A meer sounds cool to me....I have been looking for one recently but can not decide what I want.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I would love a meer. Take a look at Altinok pipes:
Altinok Pipe - Excellent Turkish Meerschaum Smoking Pipes

High quality, many shapes options and decently priced. There's a section with some previously made club pipes, so high orders shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I might be interested again depending on the direction, I have a few Randy Wiley pipes as well as Boswells. If I had to choose one based on price point, I might go with Boswell. Great smoking pipes and based close to us which would be convenient to most of us. Certainly a dark rusticated or sandblasted would be a good choice.
Depends of course on the overall consensus.


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

I have also had my eye on Jake Hackert Pipes. Very nicely priced. Not sure if he would do a club pipe though.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Requiem said:


> I would love a meer. Take a look at Altinok pipes:
> Altinok Pipe - Excellent Turkish Meerschaum Smoking Pipes
> 
> High quality, many shapes options and decently priced. There's a section with some previously made club pipes, so high orders shouldn't be a problem.


Great website. I enjoyed looking at the pics of the miners. Very cool.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

This might go over like a fart in church, bud I'd love to see something in a Zulu shape. 

But I like small bowled pipes...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd be interested if this time around we went with a more traditional shape like a simple billard or dublin. I'm not as worried about material, finish or carver as I'm sure whatever and whomever you guys come up with will be a quality selection.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm in!


Seeing as a higher volume run of pipes will be tougher to produce in a smooth/polished finish, we should look at shapes that take well to rustication. And I'd bet that J.M. Boswell could do a KILLER poker/cherrywood shape with great rustication and a polished rim.


Can you tell that I already have a solid idea in my head?:tongue1:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

....a finish like this:

in a shape like this:


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's my Boswell from another pipe forum, in 2009. The shape was the same to all, but not the finish. Some were all smooth, some rusticated with smooth rim, and so on.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I like the idea of a nice meer.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

the meer pipes are beautiful.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

This may be an unpopular idea, but I was thinking of a pipe that had a "lava flow" look, with the reddish-orange and black. I think Boswell's might be able to do it, I think that the grain of the wood would lend itself to such a look. They would all be the same type of pipe, yet still individual.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd be into this (depending on price), but I won't add another chef to the kitchen. Its all good with me!


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

I saw a very cool looking meer on ebay. 

It was a dragon claw looking thing holding an egg. Straight pipe with an amber mouthpiece, bent with a blue (than one was ugly).

The problem was: It's is a "mini" pipe, 4" in length...so I'm thinking it was probably for wacky t'baccy...not so much the dulcit vapers of burley, Virginia, English blends and gentle aromatics.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

If we went with a meer, I would really want one that had either a delrin mortise and tenon or a spigot. I wouldn't buy a meer with a screw-in stem - as it's my understanding that they wear down and become loose and misaligned after awhile. I know all IMP's have the delrin setup, the result of which is very similar to the fiction-based stem and shank on a briar. I don't know what others use, but I did see that Altinok had at least one spigot. This IMP bulldog caught my eye the other day.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Please forgive my ignorance, but I'm new. 

Since we will be ordering in relative "bulk" or wholesale....what kind of discounts have emerged in the past? Is it better to go directly to a pipe maker rather than through an e-tailer?


Just curious.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> If we went with a meer, I would really want one that had either a delrin mortise and tenon or a spigot. I wouldn't buy a meer with a screw-in stem - as it's my understanding that they wear down and become loose and misaligned after awhile. I know all IMP's have the delrin setup, the result of which is very similar to the fiction-based stem and shank on a briar. I don't know what others use, but I did see that Altinok had at least one spigot. This IMP bulldog caught my eye the other day.


How about a meer, like BeefyTee, except a Lattice or golf-ball bowl being held or wrapped in tobacco leaves.

Like this, except leaves instead of claws:


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Davetopay said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Seeing as a higher volume run of pipes will be tougher to produce in a smooth/polished finish, we should look at shapes that take well to rustication. And I'd bet that J.M. Boswell could do a KILLER poker/cherrywood shape with great rustication and a polished rim.
> 
> Can you tell that I already have a solid idea in my head?:tongue1:


I've been eyeballing the poker shape for awhile now.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> If we went with a meer, I would really want one that had either a delrin mortise and tenon or a spigot. I wouldn't buy a meer with a screw-in stem - as it's my understanding that they wear down and become loose and misaligned after awhile. I know all IMP's have the delrin setup, the result of which is very similar to the fiction-based stem and shank on a briar. I don't know what others use, but I did see that Altinok had at least one spigot. This IMP bulldog caught my eye the other day.


I agree. I don't know about the screw ins but the meers with the little white plastic tenon joint are borderline worthless.

I don't mind that bulldog. I wonder if Baki would do a club pipe?


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I agree. I don't know about the screw ins but the meers with the little white plastic tenon joint are borderline worthless.
> 
> I don't mind that bulldog. I wonder if Baki would do a club pipe?


How about a meer in the shape of the puff.com puffer fish????? Minus the stogie and hat maybe, for simple breakage and ease of carving?


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> If we went with a meer, I would really want one that had either a delrin mortise and tenon or a spigot. I wouldn't buy a meer with a screw-in stem - as it's my understanding that they wear down and become loose and misaligned after awhile. I know all IMP's have the delrin setup, the result of which is very similar to the fiction-based stem and shank on a briar. I don't know what others use, but I did see that Altinok had at least one spigot. This IMP bulldog caught my eye the other day.


Altinok's meers seem to have a "briar type delrin tenon", although I have no idea what that is...
Also, what's the connection between Altinok and IMP?


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

phatmax said:


> How about a meer in the shape of the puff.com puffer fish????? Minus the stogie and hat maybe, for simple breakage and ease of carving?


Here is a crappy pic of my puffer fish pipe:


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

has anyone been to Meerschaum Smoking Pipes - Meerschaum Collectibles Gifts

I don't know if the quality is any good, but it had some interesting options.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Unoriginal Username said:


> I have also had my eye on Jake Hackert Pipes. Very nicely priced. Not sure if he would do a club pipe though.


I am really starting to like his briar pipes. Very classic with but with a little twist. Usually a bit on the chunky side.

Not sure how I feel about a Meer for a club pipe though.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Altinok's meers seem to have a "briar type delrin tenon", although I have no idea what that is...


Here is some good info on Delrin Tenons:
Using Delrin Tenons - Pipedia


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Not sure how I feel about a Meer for a club pipe though.


If I had to choose right this moment, I would choose briar by far. Meers are interesting, but there is a big question of quality compared to briar.


----------



## GregoryD (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd suggest contacting the people at the Mario Grandi company and see if they'd be willing to produce a set of pipes. Their pipes are the best dollar to quality handmade pipes on the market. 

Know how much a 3 star Pristine Tinsky costs? I could buy 6 Grandis of similar quality and wood grain for the same price. And the smoking quality is identical if not superior.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm going to throw in a vote for a meer. I also love the idea of a spigot.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> If I had to choose right this moment, I would choose briar by far. Meers are interesting, but there is a big question of quality compared to briar.


For me, since 90% of my pipe puffing happens while out and about at work, I would lean toward a briar, for durability's sake. But, I would probably jump in on a meer.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Speaking only for myself, I don't care for figure-carved or ornate meers. If we did go that way, I'd only want a shape somewhat based off of a shape chart - bulldog, Dublin, ect. Lattice carvings on those shapes can really looks top notch too.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I would possibly be down for a meer. I like simpler designs more than sculptures you can smoke out of, lattice work or something similar is also nice looking. I don't have a meer so that would be a nice piece to add to the collection.

Puffer fish logo on the stem, anyone? Is that possible?


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

If its decided toward meer, I also vote simple design. 

If briar, a blow fish would be perfect. But the cost would be out of most peoples range, and I doubt we could find a maker that could make 20+ matching blowfish pipes. As we found with Johs, he had about doube the amount of pipes that didn't meet his standard. 

A classic shape with rusticated finish would be my vote.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

GlassEye said:


> I would possibly be down for a meer. I like simpler designs more than sculptures you can smoke out of, lattice work or something similar is also nice looking. I don't have a meer so that would be a nice piece to add to the collection.
> 
> Puffer fish logo on the stem, anyone? Is that possible?


I like the golfball look, and I like the idea of the fish on the stem/shank.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I can relate. With meers, I much prefer lattice work, tobacco leaves, etc. over pirates, vikings or a smiling Bacchus. On the other hand, there's much to be said for a well colored smooth meer as well.

As long as my computer doesn't end up spending a couple of weeks in the shop right when it's decided to finalize things again!!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

What about a meer line briar?

You get the best of both worlds. a nice shape pipe with the smoking quality of a meer.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> Speaking only for myself, I don't care for figure-carved or ornate meers. If we did go that way, I'd only want a shape somewhat based off of a shape chart - bulldog, Dublin, ect. Lattice carvings on those shapes can really looks top notch too.


+1 on this. Lattice work or some other simple carving on a simple shape looks really good.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm wanting to get a nice billard, not sure about bent or not...probably not. Nice small bowl. If it doesn't happen here I'll just pick one up


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Speaking only for myself, I don't care for figure-carved or ornate meers. If we did go that way, I'd only want a shape somewhat based off of a shape chart - bulldog, Dublin, ect. Lattice carvings on those shapes can really looks top notch too.


+1,000,000

Straight up Billiard would be my Meer of choice.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

For a meer I'll put in another vote for classic shapes, and smooth or at the most lattice work.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to see the classic shapes are getting some attention.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

beefytee said:


> I'm wanting to get a nice billard, not sure about bent or not...probably not. Nice small bowl. If it doesn't happen here I'll just pick one up


There are a few nice Bjarne Flake Pipes here one of which is a billard. If you are looking for that type of pipe it might be a good chance to pick up one of the remaining Bjarnes.

http://www.paylesspipes.com/items.php?deptid=1&styleid=265


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> There are a few nice Bjarne Flake Pipes here one of which is a billard. If you are looking for that type of pipe it might be a good chance to pick up one of the remaining Bjarnes.
> 
> Payless Pipes and Tobaccos - Briar Pipes - Bjarne


Great thanks...

I find myself drawn to the blond billiard (A), and I don't like light wood...especially for billiards, I was looking for ebony....but I may just have to go with a blond.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Mr.Lordi said:


> What about a meer line briar?
> 
> You get the best of both worlds. a nice shape pipe with the smoking quality of a meer.


I had the same thought and did a little research on those six months back. Turns out the quality almost uniformly stinks - smokes hot, smokes wet, bowls cracking, and bowls falling out. If any company ever made a good one, they haven't for quite some time.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Cool to see so much meer interest. Here's some of my favorites from I.M.P.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

oh those I like this one best


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

Requiem said:


> Here's my Boswell from another pipe forum, in 2009. The shape was the same to all, but not the finish. Some were all smooth, some rusticated with smooth rim, and so on.


That's one of the coolest pipes I've ever seen.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> Cool to see so much meer interest. Here's some of my favorites from I.M.P.


These two are very nice!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I really like all of those but the calabashy shaped one.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> These two are very nice!


What he said.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Looking again, I'm really swooning over the second one, the panel dublin.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> What he said.


Agreed.


----------



## Unoriginal Username (Dec 28, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Looking again, I'm really swooning over the second one, the panel dublin.


That was my thought too!


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

As long as it's a curved bit i'm game for pretty much anything.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Looking again, I'm really swooning over the second one, the panel dublin.


That's my favorite too.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Looking again, I'm really swooning over the second one, the panel dublin.


I like it alot.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> Looking again, I'm really swooning over the second one, the panel dublin.


I too like the look of the panel Dublin....classy and different. 
My choice.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


>


Awesome. Who else loves this six panel Dublin?

Here's the original write up and measurements from smokingpipes:



> Extra Extra Large Lattice Panel Bent Dublin
> 
> A beautiful six panel bent is adroitly carved and the painstaking lattice work is done in a manner that it does not detract from the overall design of this charming piece. If memory serves, this is one of the single largest IMP paneled dublins that we have ever had on site. --Bear Graves
> 
> ...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

What about a Missouri Meerschaum corn cob? It could be kinda cool, have them "engrave" puff 2011 on the side.

Ok, seriously though, I really like the look of this, but with a black stem.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Anybody looked at the Altinok Pipes homepage lately? Apparently club pipes are no problem...


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Anybody looked at the Altinok Pipes homepage lately? Apparently club pipes are no problem...


yeah I noticed that today.

If we go for that we should try to design something simple, but that would look totally badass as it colors it.

is there any way to know how a meerschaum will color? Thinner walls to thicker? Heat distribution? Or just random...


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Anybody looked at the Altinok Pipes homepage lately? Apparently club pipes are no problem...


Funny thing, surely they traced back our hits on their site and decided to show interest in the matter.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm looking through the altinok page now.

I don't know why I'm attracted to this cutty, but I am: Altinok Pipe - Cutty PS, since I'm such a good salesman, I'll mention that this is probably the shape of clay pipe that the proper Sherlock Holmes from the books smoked.

All in all, I think the shaping of the altinok pipes is a little less visually striking than the IMPs.

I do like this one: Altinok Pipe - Danske

Here's a lattice panel dublin: Altinok Pipe - Panel Lattice (not super fond of it). I think I may prefer the non lattice: http://altinokpipe.com/detail.asp?product_id=ME148.

I really like this bulldogish one: Altinok Pipe - New Horizons 140


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I'm looking through the altinok page now.
> 
> I don't know why I'm attracted to this cutty, but I am: Altinok Pipe - Cutty PS, since I'm such a good salesman, I'll mention that this is probably the shape of clay pipe that the proper Sherlock Holmes from the books smoked.
> 
> ...


I would happily get behind any of these.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

beefytee said:


> I would happily get behind any of these.


Same here, those are all beautiful. I'd love to add a meer to my collection.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

I am a little partial to the cutty and the danske...

especially the cutty.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah I'm loving those two as well, especially the cutty.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

The danske is very nice, but the cutty has a certain roadside tavern in the early 1600's kind of feel to it which I admit appeals to me. I've been thinking of buying a similar clay pipe to use to smoke some Stad Ootmarsum traditional tobacco from Holland that the Mayor was kind enough to send to me. A good source (OK...a very good source...the Mayor himself) told me that a clay pipe was the way in which this type of tobacco was traditionally smoked.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm into that cutty! I'd be in for one of those. I also prefer the non-latticed thang. Lattice work is cool, but just a bit much for me.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> What about a Missouri Meerschaum corn cob? It could be kinda cool, have them "engrave" puff 2011 on the side.


Actually Jake Hackert could probably do a custom cob Puff pipe.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

beefytee said:


> is there any way to know how a meerschaum will color? Thinner walls to thicker? Heat distribution? Or just random...


Judging solely by the photos I've seen of well colored meers, it's the thinner walls to thicker.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

My meer seems to color that way, starts at the top of the bowl where it is thinner (brandy shape).


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

Personally I really like the Dansk


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Uelrindru said:


> Personally I really like the Dansk


Me too, I know a lot of folks are not "meer handlers" do to the coloring thing, but I like to hold my pipe (with clean hands) when I smoke.

I think the ball really fits well in the hand.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

Wait, I have an idea!!!


If we are looking at meers, can we choose the individual style (as they are all pretty much equal in price) and have the shank or a panel on the bowl with the puff.com logo?

That way the various tastes in shape can be accomodated, yet the pipe is still obviously a club pipe.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I do like that cutty. Does anyone have an Altinok pipe? What kind of mortise/tenon do they have? How the stem and shank are joined is a key consideration with meers.

I do prefer the lattice work that I've seen from I.M.P., but smooth has a certain appeal too.

Assuming high quality for the moment, I could go for this cutty. I would very much prefer an all black stem, and I don't care one way or another about the spiral scales on the shank. I do wonder how a well a silver spigot would complement the cutty shape...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Personally, if we were to do that shape I kind of like the amber-ish stem. It's a little more of a traditional meer look, but I wouldn't think any less of the pipe if it had a black stem.

As to the construction, here is what they mention on their website:



Altinok Pipes said:


> WE ARE USING THE NEW BRIAR TENONS ON ALL CLASSIC PIPES!
> 
> No more low quality traditional 3mm white plastic tenons!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

My two IMPs. I love em both. 
Great smokers - well engineered.


----------



## GregoryD (Apr 2, 2009)

How about a meerschaum pipe carved like an Eltang Rusticated Cutty? The spiral goes all the way up the bowl. There's one on smokingpipes for comparison.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

it looks to me that the detailed/textured meer pipes take to color more readily than the smooth ones.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I am really loving the idea of a meer club pipe. 

I think a club cob would be fun too. Especially because it would be inexpensive, and like have a faster turnover than anything else.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Hermit said:


> My two IMPs. I love em both.
> Great smokers - well engineered.


Beauties. I'd love to have either of those as a club pipe, and even though I don't own one, I feel assured of IMP's quality and engineering owing to their exclusive deal with smokingpipes.com


----------



## Uelrindru (Mar 16, 2010)

We could get one of the little corn cobs for all the new people her, the noob nub
That's right, let that sink in. 
:bolt:


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

beefytee said:


> oh those I like this one best


I have to agree. This pipe is so classy and clean and our engraving would really stand out on it.

I love wood and have all briar pipes. But rustication ruins the beauty of the wood for me. Since I do not own a Meer yet I am definitely down for the idea.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

DQ: I like the shape of that pipe, but I don't like spiral shank, or the little "sitter" peice, or the stem. But otherwise it looks real nice, I like how clean a polished meer looks.

Andrew: It sure sounds like they have their act together, I would hope that it would reduce the likelihood of draw issues.

Hermit: I really like the texture of the bottom pipe, it reminds me of tree bark, sorta.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

So I know eventially we will place the order but will we be given some advanced notice about it. I missed out on the 2010 group buy...


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

x6ftundx said:


> So I know eventially we will place the order but will we be given some advanced notice about it. I missed out on the 2010 group buy...


We had some lively brotherly discussion about the 2010 pipe prior to some polls to nail the final shape - I think DQ is just trying to get that portion of development started early so we can give the craftsman as much time as they need to make the pipe and still get the 2011 pipe within a reasonable time frame. You will see some polls set up long before final ordering takes place.

I'm interested in a meer, but there are lots of good ideas here. A noob nub being one! LOL!:biggrin:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

x6ftundx said:


> So I know eventially we will place the order but will we be given some advanced notice about it. I missed out on the 2010 group buy...


I lost interest when I was told my vote didn't count.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I lost interest when I was told my vote didn't count.


Trying to get everyone to agree on a shape was pretty tough last time around. I decided to sit out on the 2010 pipe too, for the same reason. I was hoping for almost any shape other than the Apple. Not that I'm bitter or anything, it looks like it turned out quite well for everyone that was in on it.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Trying to get everyone to agree on a shape was pretty tough last time around. I decided to sit out on the 2010 pipe too, for the same reason. I was hoping for almost any shape other than the Apple. Not that I'm bitter or anything, it looks like it turned out quite well for everyone that was in on it.


I voted for *one* maker.
Somebody said I *had* to vote for *three*. :dunno:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I voted for *one* maker.
> Somebody said I *had* to vote for *three*. :dunno:


Ah, I see.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I voted for *one* maker.
> Somebody said I *had* to vote for *three*. :dunno:


Yeah, that would have been me. And to be fair I didn't say your vote didn't count; I said we needed your 2nd and 3rds to count your vote - so you had time to rank them and be counted. I made it clear that everyone needed to rank the the final three potential makers from favorite to least favorite. That way, in one round of voting, we had not only picked a winner but both runners up. Regardless, it was a landslide for Johs - but 2nd place was very tight, so it was important to know who we would have gone with if things had fallen through with Johs. Nothing personal in the slightest.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Nothing personal in the slightest.


No worries.
I'm just gettin' more stubborn in my old age.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

All I ask, if in the end an Altinok pipe is chosen, that we don't go with one that looks like this: Altinok Pipe - New Horizons 134 Not only is it silly looking and bizarre, I just ordered one...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL, nice work.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> All I ask, if in the end an Altinok pipe is chosen, that we don't go with one that looks like this: Altinok Pipe - New Horizons 134 Not only is it silly looking and bizarre, I just ordered one...


That's one beautiful pipe! Can't wait to hear how she smokes.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

MarkC said:


> All I ask, if in the end an Altinok pipe is chosen, that we don't go with one that looks like this: Altinok Pipe - New Horizons 134 Not only is it silly looking and bizarre, I just ordered one...


Not really into Meers but That one I could really like.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

You think any retailer has enough of 1 model of Bjarne pipes in stock so that we might honor him?

If so here's my suggestion.









At $44.00 it's a beauty

Just an idle suggestion.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

MarkC said:


> All I ask, if in the end an Altinok pipe is chosen, that we don't go with one that looks like this: xxxxxxxxxx Not only is it silly looking and bizarre, I just ordered one...


That is some outstanding carving on that pipe! Hopefully it looks the same in person as there was an individual on another forum that had issue with his pipe not looking like the picture. Mr. Altinok seems like a stand-up guy. May have been some "sour grapes"...

That said, I love my meer to death!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I think the guy made an appearance here as well, posting a complaint and then never coming back. I'll commit to posting a review of the pipe once I've given it a good try out.


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

beefytee said:


> You think any retailer has enough of 1 model of Bjarne pipes in stock so that we might honor him?
> 
> If so here's my suggestion.
> 
> ...


I love the classic shapes like this billiard...

Ed


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, Mark. That thing is really hideous.

Edit: That made me seem like a really big jerk without the smiley.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

beefytee said:


> You think any retailer has enough of 1 model of Bjarne pipes in stock so that we might honor him?
> 
> If so here's my suggestion.
> 
> ...


+1 on the bjarne suggestion. He also made some really nice freehands in the Danish tradition.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

It's my understanding that most Bjarnes still out there were likely carved by Johs anyhow, so it would feel like been-there-done-that to me. Still nice pipes though.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Wow, Mark. That thing is really hideous.
> 
> Edit: That made me seem like a really big jerk without the smiley.


My brain already has you filed in the "not a jerk" category, so don't worry about it!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

MarkC said:


> My brain already has you filed in the "not a jerk" category, so don't worry about it!


I appreciate that Mark. While we're on the topic of pipes, or something. Be sure to post up how that baby smokes once you get it. I'm not much into fancy-schmancy pipes, but that one sure is purdy. :drinking: Besides, maybe that could help sway this discussion in favor of an Altinok.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Unoriginal Username said:


> I have also had my eye on Jake Hackert Pipes. Very nicely priced. Not sure if he would do a club pipe though.


Guy does some nice work!!!


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> It's my understanding that most Bjarnes still out there were likely carved by Johs anyhow, so it would feel like been-there-done-that to me. Still nice pipes though.


That's cool...I'll just grab one for myself.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Guy does some nice work!!!


Reminds me of the Savinelli Alligator finish... and I thought I'd bump this back up and stir the pot a bit.


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Being that I am brand new to the pipe I don't know what I like in a pipe yet. So I would be cool with just about anything that would not brake my bank. Just like the whole idea of the group pipe and would like to be part of it.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

BigRay023 said:


> Being that I am brand new to the pipe I don't know what I like in a pipe yet. So I would be cool with just about anything that would not brake my bank. Just like the whole idea of the group pipe and would like to be part of it.


That's pretty much where I stand also.

That Jake Hackert has grown on me, simple but nice looking.
EDIT: I just looked at Jake Hackerts site, I dont really like any of his pipes other than the one pictured a few posts above mine.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Still toying with the idea of doing a meerschaum club pipe?

I would definitely be 100% behind that. 

I'm actually thinking of using a meer only for aromatics...is that a waste? Just seems that with the minimal ghosting, I could go from a sweet cherry to a rootbeer with no problem.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahh, a Meer PUFF Club pipe.. 

I havent followed the thread too much.. But I will now. 

Vin


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

So for an initial poll should we choose the material, briar or meerschaum, right from the out set? It seems really limiting in a way - basically to disqualify all briar makers for one or two potential meet carvers, but then if we would go with a meer perhaps that bold distinction right up front.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

You know all this talk about a nice meer and im suprised no ones mentioned a le peltier. They are made of clay and have done group pipes in the past. They can stamp on a picture on the front to really customize it.

I'd love to add either a meer or clay to the collection.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> So for an initial poll should we choose the material, briar or meerschaum, right from the out set? It seems really limiting in a way - basically to disqualify all briar makers for one or two potential meet carvers, but then if we would go with a meer perhaps that bold distinction right up front.


Wow...the first one just arrived last month, didn't it? What's the rush?


----------



## Vicious-Peanut (Apr 10, 2010)

I stand about the same as the others, I'm new to pipes, but would love to have a commerative puff pipe! I'm open to anything as long as the price isn't sky high. :dance:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Wow...the first one just arrived last month, didn't it? What's the rush?


No rush. We could, and likely will, talk about this for months and months. But if we'd like to get our 2011 pipes in or around April 2011, I think we'd do well to give the maker a good six months this time around.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jordan303 said:


> You know all this talk about a nice meer and im suprised no ones mentioned a le peltier. They are made of clay and have done group pipes in the past.


Here's a pic of their club pipe for the Sherlock Holmes Pipe Club in Boston:


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

just a casual bump


----------



## MoMo (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not sure which to vote on because I'm newer than spit on lava. But if I can I would love to get some sort of personalized club pipe. Am I allowed to order it? This is all new to me


----------



## The Count Revan (May 30, 2010)

MoMo said:


> I'm not sure which to vote on because I'm newer than spit on lava. But if I can I would love to get some sort of personalized club pipe. Am I allowed to order it? This is all new to me


I mirror MoMo in his thoughts and feelings, but a nice meer or clay sounds interesting. I would be happy to go in for something like that.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I like the Le Peltier Pipes personally.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

I like the Lepeltier pipes, and the price is nice too.


----------



## 2fast4*2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

ShamWow said:


> I love the classic shapes like this billiard...
> 
> Ed


 nice pipe mate, i think i have a similar one in the collection which i have inherited from my dad. if anyone is interested, i have a few for sale on ebay. he had way too many and i'm not sure what to do with ALL of them


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm still enjoying the possibility of a Meer.....and am now looking for a nice classic bulldog like the one pictured.

It's a Peterson, but this is the shape I had in mind.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Newbie who wants to be in on the club pipe this year weighing in....

I am down with pretty much anything, my pipe collection is small however, I would really like to add a Meer to that collection and I think a club one would be a great start. Also, agreeing that I would prefer a more traditional pipe shape VS a sculptured figure....

Either way I would like to be in as long as the price doesn't splatter the poor piggy bank.. Need to afford to fill it still too <G>
Mike


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

That Peterson meer is one cool bulldog. I wasn't too interested in that shape before, nor do I like the fancy ornate carved meerschaums much, but now that one has me thinking it'd be fun to have something like that.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Whats the latest? I am down for the Peterson BD.

The 2010 looks nothing like what was voted on and agreed on. Not that I dislike it, I think it's beautiful. I just dont want that to happen again.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

beefytee said:


> I'm still enjoying the possibility of a Meer.....and am now looking for a nice classic bulldog like the one pictured.
> 
> It's a Peterson, but this is the shape I had in mind.


I like this---looks like the pete briar bulldog I have.......


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the bent bulldog shape, it's one of my favorite, and in meer, it's just awesome looking. I don't really care if it's Peterson or Altinok or another decent meer maker, so long as it's good quality.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I love the bent bulldog shape, it's one of my favorite, and in meer, it's just awesome looking. I don't really care if it's Peterson or Altinok or another decent meer maker, so long as it's good quality.


agreed


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I love the bent bulldog shape, it's one of my favorite, and in meer, it's just awesome looking. I don't really care if it's Peterson or Altinok or another decent meer maker, so long as it's good quality.


I also agree.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Same here. The more I think about it the more I like the idea of my first meer being the Puff forum pipe. The bent bulldog is a very cool shape, I dunno if I like it more than this one though.










I dunno about all the fancy stuff on there though, I guess I'm a sucker for a plain ol' billiard.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

here's altinok's bent bulldog.

They're calling it a rhodesian


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Same here. The more I think about it the more I like the idea of my first meer being the Puff forum pipe. The bent bulldog is a very cool shape, I dunno if I like it more than this one though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about a lattice bulldog (I'm a sucker for billards too, 3 of my 4 pipes are billiards)


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

I love the look of that Pete meer. I couldn't find that on any search...
The first Altinok "rhodesian" would be my second choice. But they tend to be teeny-tiny. 

IMP could probably make something of a more substantial size.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I like IMP's take on just about everything - including bulldogs.

I.M.P. Meerschaum Medium Smooth Bent Bulldog with Silver Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com

http://www.smokingpipes.com/pipes/new/imp/moreinfo.cfm?product_id=63228


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Contrabass Bry said:


> I love the look of that Pete meer. I couldn't find that on any search...
> The first Altinok "rhodesian" would be my second choice. But they tend to be teeny-tiny.


I'll admit I only have one Altinok, but 'teeny-tiny' is NOT the phrase it brings to mind.


----------



## Vicious-Peanut (Apr 10, 2010)

beefytee said:


>


I'll admit I know practically nothing about pipes, but I LOVE this one! :whoo:


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> I love the bent bulldog shape, it's one of my favorite, and in meer, it's just awesome looking. I don't really care if it's Peterson or Altinok or another decent meer maker, so long as it's good quality.


This.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

I emailed Le Peltier about custom pipes out of curiousity and they responded with this:



> Yes, we can do custom pipes. Pricing would be approximately $70.00/ pipe for a minimum order of 12 pipes. I would need to have a print of the logo with the colors you wish to include about three months before you would want the pipes available, since it requires that a proof of the decal be made and approved by me and by your association.


Just so the information is out there.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Aren't Lepeltier pipes all clay? Personally, I'd definately prefer Meer to clay. Infact I'd prefer briar to clay. The benefit clay has I guess is the logo capabilities, but I'm not sold on the overall looks of the pipes. Do we need to get a poll going to iron out specifically the material first. Then we can worry about brand, shape, and stem shape in sequence? I like bulldogs better than rhodesions as the bulldogs generally have a little "sharper" ridge in the middle that I like, also many rhodesions have the round shank and most bulldogs have a square shank (which I prefer). Overall that peterson is about perfect in my opinion, I have a briar that is the exact same shape that's my favorite pipe.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Brinson said:


> I emailed Le Peltier about custom pipes out of curiousity and they responded with this...


Thanks for that, Brinson. When I saw the Sherlock Holmes clay posted earlier in the thread, my first reaction was "yechh...that's horrible; hope they don't go with them!", but if the artwork is supplied by the customer, I certainly can't blame Le Peltier for the pipe looking like a cheap Charlton romance comic from the fifties...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Thanks for that, Brinson. When I saw the Sherlock Holmes clay posted earlier in the thread, my first reaction was "yechh...that's horrible; hope they don't go with them!", but if the artwork is supplied by the customer, I certainly can't blame Le Peltier for the pipe looking like a cheap Charlton romance comic from the fifties...


I doubt a clay pipe will be the choice of the majority, but it would be fun to have a contest and see what designs the various puffers came up with.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Aren't Lepeltier pipes all clay? Personally, I'd definately prefer Meer to clay. Infact I'd prefer briar to clay. The benefit clay has I guess is the logo capabilities, but I'm not sold on the overall looks of the pipes. Do we need to get a poll going to iron out specifically the material first. Then we can worry about brand, shape, and stem shape in sequence? I like bulldogs better than rhodesions as the bulldogs generally have a little "sharper" ridge in the middle that I like, also many rhodesions have the round shank and most bulldogs have a square shank (which I prefer). Overall that peterson is about perfect in my opinion, I have a briar that is the exact same shape that's my favorite pipe.


Yeah, the lepeltier pipes are clay, but with more traditional shapes more like briar pipes, and supposedly they don't get too hot to hold like most clay pipes.

Personally, I don't own a clay pipe, but like the look of the lepeltier pipes. Several people commented about them so I was curious and sent them an email. If we did a vote on material I doubt anything but briar would stand a chance, but that's not really a fair poll to me, because there are aaalllot of styles of briar and fewer of clay and meerschaum, or at least, the differences seem to be less noticed. If we were doing a poll I think it would be wiser to subcategorize it by types of briar styles, and set it against types of clay pipes, and types of meerschaum. Personally, there are styles of briar I like better than clay, and some I like worse, so how would I vote between briar and clay not knowing what kind of each would be the result?


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree with the lepeltier pipes. However is it form or function that we are seeking? For a it to be commemorative I think the clay pipe is hard to beat because of the artwork, but its practicality for all parties leaves something to be desired


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

-1 for clay


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

GuitarDan said:


> -1 for clay


Agreed. Clay is a non-starter for me.


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds like briar is the only way to make everyone happy


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> Looking over some old threads, I couldn't help but wonder what results we'd get going with some of the maker's that got lots of support last time around, or just a single mention. A single mention of IMP, really caught my interest.


Being new on the forum I dont know how much my opinion matters but Im a pretty avid pipe smoker as well and always enjoy a well made meer. IMP has a good reputation because they use the briar type tenons which gives better smoking qualities. I see that Altinok has also been mentioned. They are pretty open to whatever you want. I helped a female friend of mine have a Hello Kitty meer pipe made by them and it came out good. Others to consider that make quality pipes with the good connectors in addition to IMP and Altinok would be Tekin and finally Baki. I would imagine Baki is the best but probably the most expensive although Im not sure how he would be with a group buy. You can find his site if you google "baki pipes". Sorry cant post links yet.:dunno:

On the briar side, my vote would be for Bonfiglioli, Tinsky or Rad Davis.


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

I know we seem to be heading for the choice of material first but maybe we should try setting a price point, that would allow us to try to build a pipe for the whole puff community


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

Being new to pipes, I like the idea of getting my first meer this way.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Brilliant said:


> I know we seem to be heading for the choice of material first but maybe we should try setting a price point, that would allow us to try to build a pipe for the whole puff community


The most voted price point last go around was $100. It does seem to be a price that satisfies the most. For some it is a max, and for others it is low, but high enough that quality is assured.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Never had a clay pipe -- is it my understanding they don't hold the heat well and are only better smoked with small loads of tobacco?*

*On a side not Bob I like the look of your altinok rhodesian pipe............nice!*


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

My first choise will be a meer, in almost any classic shape. It would be my first one (and I really need one) and it's a nice unusual choise for a group pipe, which is cool.
I will be in for a good briar though, but not for a clay pipe.
around $120 is my limit.


----------



## tonkingulf (Jul 10, 2010)

I think $100 is a good limit. As a newbie, I wouldn't want to go much higher.


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

I'd be happy around $100


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

$100-$120 for me. I don't smoke enough/have the resources to warrant anything much higher. Meer would be unique, and it get's a +1 for that. I think if we went briar, something about it would have to be eye catching. Something like a rusticated pattern/logo. Just throwing ideas out, of course...


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

What would everyone think of this?

We select a maker and ask for X number of freehands. No set shape, just rough guidelines - like whether we'd like plateau or smooth rims and asking for a approximate bowl size. Finish could be individualized as well - smooth, blasted, rusticated, mixed, or whatever. They'd have the Puff 2011 stamp of course.

I'm seeing a ton of advantages here. The maker would be able easily work around flaws as well as working with the briar's grain. The poll process would be a cinch, as we'd really just be choosing our carver and price point/s. 

It's open ended, but its not like we weren't all a little surprised at the 2010 result. I could really see the majority being pleased with both the process and result.


----------



## Brilliant (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree i think it would be a good idea, at least to me since I'm not that picky


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I would love another nice Meer. 
In the $100 range would be fine too. 

Vin


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> What would everyone think of this?
> 
> We select a maker and ask for X number of freehands. No set shape, just rough guidelines - like whether we'd like plateau or smooth rims and asking for a approximate bowl size. Finish could be individualized as well - smooth, blasted, rusticated, mixed, or whatever. They'd have the Puff 2011 stamp of course.
> 
> ...


Funny, I had been thinking the same thing after my post earlier. I then read through the majority of the 2010 pipe thread 'they're heeeere!' and saw how long it can be for a specific finish/detail/stain/etc. And even though it'd be a group pipe, every one would be unique the the buyer.

In short, +1 from me (as long as we can all be patient!)


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd be interested in a Baki Meer.; have heard only good things about these pipes. Around $100-125 for me.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I would love a meer.. Really want to add one of those to my collection. $100 - $120 range works great for me. And I am OK with the everyone picks their own style as long as their is some kind of Puff emblem/stamp etc.. otherwise clones for everyone. 
Mike


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

hunter1127 said:


> I'd be interested in a Baki Meer.; have heard only good things about these pipes. Around $100-125 for me.


That would be really good if we could wing it. Ive looked at his website and he doesnt have many that fall into that price range. But who knows, volume discount?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The freehand idea was only for briar. There's no reason a meer server wouldn't be able to reproduce the same shape with high quality block meerschaum.


----------



## Sinan Altinok (Jun 21, 2007)

drastic_quench said:


> The freehand idea was only for briar. There's no reason a meer server wouldn't be able to reproduce the same shape with high quality block meerschaum.


I respectfully disagree. All the conditions are exactly same for us too. We would have to discard many good blocks just because it has a natural defect inside which is not known until the carver reaches down there. Mother Nature always hides games for us but we still love her.

Regards,
Sinan


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Ah, the defects - that makes sense. My mistake. I must have been thinking about the constraints of working with grain. Of course I've never carved with with either material.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Sinan Altinok said:


> I respectfully disagree. All the conditions are exactly same for us too. We would have to discard many good blocks just because it has a natural defect inside which is not known until the carver reaches down there. Mother Nature always hides games for us but we still love her.
> 
> Regards,
> Sinan


Thank you for posting, Mr. Altinok. 
I'm sure it will take a few more months for us to choose the Puff 2011 pipe, but maybe we'll have the pleasure of ordering them from you.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

Just piping in to say I've had no problems with my Altinok pipe. It is slowly starting to colorize itself.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Same here; I'm really enjoying my first real meerchaum, and the stem has turned nicely. Might have to try one of those coloring bowls on the next meer I get.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd be in for a meer. Note that you can get pretty much anything done - different colours, shapes, sizes, finishes etc so the sky is the limit as far as what you can get. I've had a number of custom meers made and have asked the carver to make his own interpretation of a common shape or idea and have gotten some quite unique pipes as a result.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sinan Altinok said:


> I respectfully disagree. All the conditions are exactly same for us too. We would have to discard many good blocks just because it has a natural defect inside which is not known until the carver reaches down there. Mother Nature always hides games for us but we still love her.
> 
> Regards,
> Sinan


Sinan Altinok - as I live and breathe! Haven't seen you here before. :yo:

I think Altinok Meerschaums can work within the price framework that seems to be most popular here, based on what I've seen on his website. It would be a great pipe. But since Sinan himself is here, he can comment on that.

For the record, Sinan had his carvers make an oversized tall bulldog for me which is a great pipe and is coloring nicely. The really nice thing about it is that it's block meerschaum, has a huge tobacco capacity and yet is as light as a feather. High marks for Altinok pipes.


----------



## Sinan Altinok (Jun 21, 2007)

Well, thanks for inviting me for my comments. Siv is quite right about the diversity of meerschaum.

As a club pipe, I can offer the following options on the order page so that the members can choose any options to customize their pipes as they like.

Optionals:

Pipe shape (from a few shapes pre-determined by the board, or only one)
Bowl size (medium, large, XL, XXL)
Bowl finish (smooth, carved, lattice)
Beeswax finish (white, creamy, pre-coloured)
Stem material (polyester, acrylic)
Acrylic stem colour (black, orange, amber)
925K sterling silver
Extra stem of choice (poly, acrylic)
Carving club symbol, logo, etc.
Commons:

High grade block meerschaum
Briar type delrin tenon (4mm bore)
4mm draft hole
Natural beeswax
Fitted hard case
Free pass of pipe cleaners
Convenient wrapping for overseas mail.
Shipping:

Regular Airmail (2-3 weeks)
Priority Airmail (5-8 business days)
UPS Express (2-3 business days)
Payment:

Credit Card (Visa, MC)
Pay-Pal
I hope all these information are good enough for now. Please no hesitation to ask me more.

Sinan


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Knowing the capabilities of turkish carvers, I think a puff fish pipe would be really special. The Bowl could be in the top hat and the cigar hanging out the mouth could form the shank. I'll try and do a picture...

I'm sure this won't be $100 though!


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Here's my idea - not a brilliant drawing but I think you get the gist...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Very interesting idea Siv!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd have to think that over, but my first response is a solid Keanu Reeves "whoa..."


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

A pipe that can look back at the smoker ............ scary ........


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

Hehe... I expected the reaction to be a little "whoa"

I'm sure this type of design would be far too expensive for the price point that most are interested in. Maybe I'll just get one made for fun... although I'm not much of a fan of figural pipes.

Fish as pipes are quite a elegant theme when done well. Case in point:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Gentleman, I feel we should resurrect this discussion and start making some initial progress.

Should we decide on meerschaum or briar right from the outset, or should we approach this maker vs maker - wherein meerschaums carvers are considered right along side briar carvers?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i like the idea of a meer puff fish!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

I may be interested depending on price. I would not be interested in a meer though.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd definitely be interested in a Puff themed Meer.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

shuckins said:


> i like the idea of a meer puff fish!


Realistically, that figure would cost us close to $200 and a figural meer - whether it's a Bachus, naked lady, or puffer fish - would be pretty decisive. We should end up with something that at least 25 guys would want and can afford. Not trying to rain on anyone's parade - just my two cents.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

While I like the idea of the Puff fish pipe, I have to agree that a non-figural meer would be more realistic in terms of getting everyone to agree on a shape. As for meer vs briar or maker vs maker, in all honesty, that will probably be decided by whoever is willing to cut through the fog and come up with the poll. Any volunteers, drastic?


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Too early to set up voting polls for price point and material? Go ahead and hammer out the first two big decisions? I'd like a meer, but $200 would be a bit stiff.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

MarkC said:


> While I like the idea of the Puff fish pipe, I have to agree that a non-figural meer would be more realistic in terms of getting everyone to agree on a shape. As for meer vs briar or maker vs maker, in all honesty, that will probably be decided by whoever is willing to cut through the fog and come up with the poll. Any volunteers, drastic?


All I required was a second, and I'll count this.

It begins!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess I missed out last year. What did you all purchase last year?


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

cp478 said:


> I guess I missed out last year. What did you all purchase last year?


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/268712-puff-group-pipe-theyre-heeeere.html

I really like mine!:madgrin:


----------

